# Tunisia, Sousse dangerous reptiles?



## jaywolves90 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi people

Im going on holiday to Sousse in Tunisia September and I was just wondering if they have any native dangerous/venomous animals such as snakes, spiders and scorpions?

I have read that a few scorpions can be found in the desert areas but i was just wondering about spiders and snakes in the holiday areas, in grassland under rocks etc 
Its my first time to Tunisia and would love to know what to expect so i can get my camera ready


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

you don't need to make 4 threads for a single topic.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

If you are in the tourist areas of Tunisia, you will not come in contact with anything dangerous.Even Tunisians rarely come in contact with dangerous reptiles/animals. 

In the desert there are scorpions and snakes which are dangerous. They are rarely a problem though as they do tend to avoid the human population and humans for the most part do not go near the crevices that they live in. 

In the mountains, there are boars which people hunt.


----------



## corvid (Oct 1, 2009)

*Venomous species in Tunisia*

Well for a start off you'll find arguably the worlds most dangerous scorpion, Androctonus australis fat tailed scorpion, which I have collected there myself! From a snake point of view, they have Cerastes cerastes the desert horned viper. So plenty to keep you occupied! But you'll have to go further afield than the beach!


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

Check out the Star Wars set whilst you're out there too! You may find the odd snake or Jawa lol


----------



## jaywolves90 (Jun 21, 2010)

corvid said:


> Well for a start off you'll find arguably the worlds most dangerous scorpion, Androctonus australis fat tailed scorpion, which I have collected there myself! From a snake point of view, they have Cerastes cerastes the desert horned viper. So plenty to keep you occupied! But you'll have to go further afield than the beach!




Cheers for the reply. Where about did you find the scorpion, the desert, under rocks, bushes?


----------

